#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Чем практика в одиночестве отличается от практики в буддийском центре?

## Ann Ginger

Вопрос форумчане: нет у меня тяги к групповым практикам в БЦ хоть тресни. Для меня это создает суету и отвлечение. Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда. По моему там больше народ тусуется. Общение это замечательно, но вот к медитации это имеет отдаленное отношение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос форумчане: нет у меня тяги к групповым практикам в БЦ хоть тресни. Для меня это создает суету и отвлечение. Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда. По моему там больше народ тусуется. Общение это замечательно, но вот к медитации это имеет отдаленное отношение.


Заслуга от коллективной практики больше.

----------

Ann Ginger (02.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда.


Ищите Сангху, а не тусовку.

----------

AndyZ (03.03.2011), Joy (03.03.2011), Kamal (04.03.2011), Pedma Kalzang (02.03.2011), Won Soeng (03.03.2011), Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Артем Тараненко (02.03.2011), Майя Син (13.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (06.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (02.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В Гомеле есть Дхарма-центры?

----------


## Ann Ginger

Да, есть - центр АП Ламы Оле.

----------


## Ann Ginger

искать не просто

----------


## Dondhup

Ну надо ж ККОН везде  :Smilie: )))))))
Есть скажем так несколько другой подход к практике, у нас например тусовки в центре нет  :Smilie: 
Кроме ККОН есть другие более традиционные центра кагью.

----------

Joy (03.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (02.03.2011), Сергей Ч (02.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Вопрос форумчане: нет у меня тяги к групповым практикам в БЦ хоть тресни. Для меня это создает суету и отвлечение. Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда. По моему там больше народ тусуется. Общение это замечательно, но вот к медитации это имеет отдаленное отношение.


Разделяю вашу точку зрения. Видимо, мы с вами еще не дозрели до этого.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ann Ginger, раз такое дело, делайте практики самому и не парьтесь. Толку от хорошей практики в одиночестве куда больше , чем от тусовки в дхарма-центре.

----------

Ann Ginger (03.03.2011), Joy (03.03.2011), Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Совместные практики не должны заменять самостоятельных. Самостоятельные не должны заменять совместных. Если что-то Вас тяготит - Вы несвободны от этого. Вы можете не посещать совместные практики и не тяготиться этим. Вы можете посещать их и не тяготиться этим. Тогда Ваш ум непривязан к идеям о том, какой должны быть практика.

----------

Ann Ginger (03.03.2011), Joy (03.03.2011), Иван Петров (05.03.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Чем практика в одиночестве отличается от практики в буддийском центре?


скажу, в чём они похожи: обе - на благо всех живых существ.
=)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Я в АП почти 15 лет и ни в одном центре не видел, чтобы народ тусовался, когда начиналась совместная практика. А если до и после практики народ тусуется - что в этом плохого? Для индивидульной практики тоже никаких помех, для этого есть гомпа, а для желающих пообщаться - кухня например).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## А н д р е й

БЦ по моему не место для тусовок, лично я приезжаю в центр(Московский БЦ АП) заниматься своей практикой и закончив ее ухожу,так как место мало а народу много.Думаю в центрах надо вести себя тихо и скромно и думать о других прежде всего.
Ну это мое мнение))))))

----------

Ann Ginger (03.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Да, в курсе. Но насчет Гомеля не знаю. Месяц была в Непале по святым местам и монастырям - многое стало понятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ann Ginger

Думаю что зависит от людей - я в АП тоже давно, но видно когда много приходит нового народу, меняется ситуация у людей например семья и т.д. меняется и в БЦ. Так что непостоянство на лицо.

----------


## Ann Ginger

Согласна. Кто тусоваться приходит в инете на халяву посидеть или пивка попить, а кто практиковать - практика дело сугубо личное.

----------

А н д р е й (03.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Интересно как различные Учителя собирают различных людей....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Ну на то 84 000 методов (поучений). В БЦ есть разные очень люди. Не думаю что по ученикам можно судить об Учителях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Вы думаете Учитель и ученик никак не связаны?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Одиночная практика лучше в том случае когда ученик все понимает. Как Миларепа) Коллективная лучше когда чел не так уверен как Миларепа)

----------

Joy (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Конечно связаны. Но ученики меняются. В чем смысл то всего этого (практики) ? В том чтобы изменится. Или если хотите - распознать Будду-природу. 
Сегодня пиво пьет. Завтра глядишь Нёндро начал делать.

----------

Zosia (22.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

....Миларепа ... 
Да, Вы правы. Я была в нескольких пещерах Миларепы - это прекрасные места  :Smilie:  там уже достаточно этой красоты. 
Доверие и преданность ... Думаю это самое важное. 
В БЦ медитация все больше становится формальной, дисциплины тоже маловато, что очень грустно - конечно, это субъективное мое мнение.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.03.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> Вопрос форумчане: нет у меня тяги к групповым практикам в БЦ хоть тресни. Для меня это создает суету и отвлечение. Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда. По моему там больше народ тусуется. Общение это замечательно, но вот к медитации это имеет отдаленное отношение.


вся наша жизнь есть одна сплошная медитация, - свет ригпы не прерывается ни на миг. 

Одиночная и коллективная практики ничем не отличаются друг от друга, - это всё один и тот же ум.

если вам мешает коллективная практика - не ходите, примите ответственность за свою жизнь, - это не Путь Будды, это Ваш Путь.

а вы продвигаетесь в личной практике ?

----------

А н д р е й (03.03.2011), Машо (03.03.2011)

----------


## А н д р е й

Но все таки сангха дело хорошее и ''забивать'' совсем в данном случае на нее не стоит  :Wink:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (03.03.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> В БЦ медитация все больше становится формальной, дисциплины тоже маловато, что очень грустно - конечно, это субъективное мое мнение.


Не совсем понятно, как общая медитация в гомельском БЦ становится более формальна.. Прочитывается текст и все))? Или как? Если общая медитация перестает проводиться, то это уже не БЦ, так как в БЦ все строится вокруг практики, только за этим центры создаются. Если общая медитация проводится, то всё в порядке. На самом деле в наших центрах случаются иногда "детские болезни левизны")), но главное чтобы никто никому не мешал медитировать, если мешают, то вы вправе потребовать не мешать. А так вообще, как Вы сами говорили, всё меняется.
 Что касается тусовок... Лама Оле не зовет всех в центры тусоваться, он зовет своих учеников медитировать вместе, это главное. А единомышленникам обычно естественно проводить время вместе, это не только в наших центрах), главное не мешать медитировать.

----------

А н д р е й (03.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Но все таки сангха дело хорошее и ''забивать'' совсем в данном случае на нее не стоит


забивать - нет конечно.

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Не совсем понятно, как общая медитация в гомельском БЦ становится более формальна.. Прочитывается текст и все))? Или как? Если общая медитация перестает проводиться, то это уже не БЦ, так как в БЦ все строится вокруг практики, только за этим центры создаются. Если общая медитация проводится, то всё в порядке. На самом деле в наших центрах случаются иногда "детские болезни левизны")), но главное чтобы никто никому не мешал медитировать, если мешают, то вы вправе потребовать не мешать. А так вообще, как Вы сами говорили, всё меняется.
>  Что касается тусовок... Лама Оле не зовет всех в центры тусоваться, он зовет своих учеников медитировать вместе, это главное. А единомышленникам обычно естественно проводить время вместе, это не только в наших центрах), главное не мешать медитировать.


нет все в порядке с проведением медитаций, иногда начинаются не в оговоренное время. Детские болезни проходят :Smilie:

----------


## Ann Ginger

> вся наша жизнь есть одна сплошная медитация, - свет ригпы не прерывается ни на миг. 
> 
> Одиночная и коллективная практики ничем не отличаются друг от друга, - это всё один и тот же ум.
> 
> если вам мешает коллективная практика - не ходите, примите ответственность за свою жизнь, - это не Путь Будды, это Ваш Путь.
> 
> а вы продвигаетесь в личной практике ?


Да.
Нёндро успеваю делать только дома - и спешу делать его, уделяю этому свободное время. И когда стоит вопрос потратить 1,5 часа на дорогу в БЦ или эти 1,5 часа уделить практике дома - выбираю второе.

----------

Zambala (11.04.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> Да.


также, думаю, согласитесь, что по мере личной практики будет исчезать разница между индивидуальной и коллективной практиками ? ))

----------

AndyZ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

сангха заменяет ламу, в его отсутсвии, служит зеркалом для вас. люди в БЦ "трутся - обтираются" друг об друга, полируют свои алмазные грани ума. у людей в БЦ общий интерес. вместе можно сделать больше и _каждый_ вносит вклад в атмосферу БЦ.
ещё это дело, вопрос доверия, если лама просил приходить в БЦ, то зачем-то он это сделал  :Smilie: 

удачи!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> сангха заменяет ламу, в его отсутсвии, служит зеркалом для вас.


Круто вы загнули  :Smilie: 

«Сангха» (в данном случае используется в народном значении как «сообщество практикующих в буддийском центре») не может заменять ламу (Е.С. Кармпапу) ни в его присутствие, ни в отсутствие.

Вообще-то весь мир служит зеркалом для нас, но и весь мир не может заменить Три Драгоценности (которые символизирует лама).

----------

А н д р е й (05.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Круто вы загнули 
> 
> «Сангха» (в данном случае используется в народном значении как «сообщество практикующих в буддийском центре») не может заменять ламу (Е.С. Кармпапу) ни в его присутствие, ни в отсутствие.
> 
> Вообще-то весь мир служит зеркалом для нас, но и весь мир не может заменить Три Драгоценности (которые символизирует лама).


по мне, здесь ошибка логики - весь мир включает в себя, в том числе, множество будд.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> по мне, здесь ошибка логики - весь мир включает в себя, в том числе, множество будд.


Весь мир умещается на кончике волоса будды  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> Круто вы загнули 
> 
> «Сангха» (в данном случае используется в народном значении как «сообщество практикующих в буддийском центре») не может заменять ламу (Е.С. Кармпапу) ни в его присутствие, ни в отсутствие.
> 
> Вообще-то весь мир служит зеркалом для нас, но и весь мир не может заменить Три Драгоценности (которые символизирует лама).


из тех поучений что я получал - ум ламы - Будда, речь ламы - Дхарма, тело ламы - Сангха.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> по мне, здесь ошибка логики - весь мир включает в себя, в том числе, множество будд.


Да, я согласен, что криво выразился.

Смысл такой, что самсара не сможет заменить Три Драгоценности, хоть увоспринимайся её в виде учителя.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> из тех поучений что я получал - ум ламы - Будда, речь ламы - Дхарма, тело ламы - Сангха.


Да, но сангха, которая в составе Трёх Драгоценностей — это не те, с кем вы вместе выполняете практики, и даже не ваджрные братья и сёстры, а сообщество просветлённых существ — будд, бодхисаттв и т.д.

----------


## Vadimko

> Да, но сангха, которая в составе Трёх Драгоценностей — это не те, с кем вы вместе выполняете практики, и даже не ваджрные братья и сёстры, а сообщество просветлённых существ — будд, бодхисаттв и т.д.


опять же из тех поучений что я получил, сангха включает простветлённую сангху и сангху "обычную", состоящую из тех, кто ещё на пути. и эта обычная сангха, она заменяет ламу (естественно не полностью и не во все качествах и аспектах, но всё же) в его отсутствии.

----------


## Vadimko

> Да, я согласен, что криво выразился.
> 
> Смысл такой, что самсара не сможет заменить Три Драгоценности, хоть увоспринимайся её в виде учителя.


а как же чистое видение?  :Smilie:  и эта история про зуб собаки, выданый за зуб Шакьямуни?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> эта обычная сангха, она заменяет ламу (естественно не полностью и не во все качествах и аспектах, но всё же) в его отсутствии.


Можно ли поинтересоваться, в каких именно качествах и аспектах заменяет?

----------


## Vadimko

> Можно ли поинтересоваться, в каких именно качествах и аспектах заменяет?


Канешна, дарагой!

Сангха несет благословение, передачу, информацию, служит зеркалом вам, в том числе показывает, вам самим, насколько успешна ваша практика. С сангхой легче происходит наколение заслуги, т.к. многие дела, такие как строительство буддиских центров, ретритных мест, ступ, организация больших курсов в одиночку невозможна. Думаю тут можно продолжить, но вкраце примерно так.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Чего только забавного не увидишь...

Вадимко. Собрание практикующих в БЦ - это собрание практикующих, но не сангха.
Обычная сангха (или сангха обычных существ) представляет собой сообщество из четырех бхикшу и более. Благородная сангха -  это уже высшие существа, бодхисаттвы на высоких уровнях и пр.

Ну а собрание мирян - это собрание мирян. Не сангха. И уж никак не объект Прибежища. Если что-то не понравилось, то возражения перенаправляйте Гампопе.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2011), Сергей Ч (05.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Чего только забавного не увидишь...
> 
> Вадимко. Собрание практикующих в БЦ - это собрание практикующих, но не сангха.
> Обычная сангха (или сангха обычных существ) представляет собой сообщество из четырех бхикшу и более. Благородная сангха -  это уже высшие существа, бодхисаттвы на высоких уровнях и пр.
> 
> Ну а собрание мирян - это собрание мирян. Не сангха. И уж никак не объект Прибежища. Если что-то не понравилось, то возражения перенаправляйте Гампопе.


пишу изходя из тех поучений что получил. возможно разные люди/поучения вкладывают в термин сангха разный смысл.

я изхожу из такого определения:
Сангха
    (тиб. Гендюн) Сообщество практикующих  Дхарму, друзей и помощников на пути. Также Благородная Сангха - это собрание Бодхисаттв, находящихся на высоких  Бхуми.

----------

Дифо (05.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> пишу изходя из тех поучений что получил. возможно разные люди/поучения вкладывают в термин сангха разный смысл.
> я изхожу из такого определения:


Ну что же поделать. Я вот исхожу из того, что излагается в сутрах и тантрах. Ну и разъяснениях действительно просветленных существ, каким был например Гампопа. К сожалению такое определение сангхи, которое привели вы, несколько не соответствует тому, что есть в тех текстах. Соответственно может считаться несколько недостоверным. 

А сообщество практиков в центре, равно как и сам центр, в тибетском называют по-другому (chos tshogs).

----------

Vadimko (05.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2011), Сергей Ч (05.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Ну что же поделать. Я вот исхожу из того, что излагается в сутрах и тантрах. Ну и разъяснениях действительно просветленных существ, каким был например Гампопа. К сожалению такое определение сангхи, которое привели вы, несколько не соответствует тому, что есть в тех текстах. Соответственно может считаться несколько недостоверным. 
> 
> А сообщество практиков в центре, равно как и сам центр, в тибетском называют по-другому (chos tshogs).


вы опираетесь на тексты, я на устную передачу.

----------

Nyurka (03.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вы опираетесь на тексты, я на устную передачу.


Вы опираетесь на передачу учения, а не  устную передачу. Собственно таково название школы. И опираетесь на разъяснения тех же текстов, которые передавались в школе (причем не устно, а были записаны достаточно давно. а устно передавались только передачи текстов (как и везде), но это не означает то, что вы считает устной передачей). Так что не выдумывайте.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (13.03.2011), Сергей Ч (05.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Вы опираетесь на передачу учения, а не  устную передачу. Собственно таково название школы. И опираетесь на разъяснения тех же текстов, которые передавались в школе (причем не устно, а были записаны достаточно давно. а устно передавались только передачи текстов (как и везде), но это не означает то, что вы считает устной передачей). Так что не выдумывайте.


не понял.

----------


## Дифо

> пишу изходя из тех поучений что получил. возможно разные люди/поучения вкладывают в термин сангха разный смысл.
> 
> я изхожу из такого определения:
> Сангха
>     (тиб. Гендюн) Сообщество практикующих  Дхарму, друзей и помощников на пути. Также Благородная Сангха - это собрание Бодхисаттв, находящихся на высоких  Бхуми.



Вот, кстати, тоже похожее определение: 
*"Если люди, слышащие поучения Будды, вступают на путь, то есть слушают поучения, размышляют над ними и, наконец, применяют их в практике медитации, то образуется Сангха. Это друзья и помощники на пути к Освобождению. Поэтому Сангха - третья из Трёх Драгоценностей.
   Кроме того, Сангха включает две разновидности - обычную и высшую, или Благородную Сангху. Обычная сангха состоит из практикующих, которые ещё не достигли осознания истиной природы своего ума. Благородная Сангха состоит из практикующих, которые достигли одного из четырёх уровней постижения в Хинаяне или одного из уровней бодхисаттвы в Махаяне.

*


М. Зегерс. Буддийские термины. Основано на "Сокровище знания" Первого Джамгёна Конгтрула Римпоче. Перевод Вагида Рагимова. С-Пб 1997 - стр 10

----------


## Карма Палджор

> М. Зегерс. Буддийские термины. Основано на "Сокровище знания" Первого Джамгёна Конгтрула Римпоче. Перевод Вагида Рагимова. С-Пб 1997


Дифо. Есть разница между свободной трактовкой, "основанной" на тексте и самим текстом? По-моему есть. Можно отыскать и то, что сказано в "Сокровищнице...".

Честно говоря, если делать выбор между высказываниями Манфреда Зегерса и Гампопы, то я склоняюсь больше к Гампопе.

----------

Дифо (05.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не понял.


По моему написано достаточно ясно. Школа Кагью - это линия передачи учений или наставлений, но никак не школа устной передачи. Тем более что Гампопа туда привнес учения Кадам. Передача текста чтением может конечно с трудом считаться устной передачей, но с устными наставлениями (про которые вы хотели сказать, но термин не подобрали) ничего общего не имеет. А устные наставления на лекциях не получают. И уж тем более не печатают в литературе. Это слишком личное.

Даже Миларепа изучал тексты. Даже Марпа изучал и переводил. И позже в Кагью появлялись различные учения, которые можно встретить в так называемых сунгбумах различных учителей.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Чего только забавного не увидишь...
> 
> Вадимко. Собрание практикующих в БЦ - это собрание практикующих, но не сангха.
> Обычная сангха (или сангха обычных существ) представляет собой сообщество из четырех бхикшу и более. Благородная сангха -  это уже высшие существа, бодхисаттвы на высоких уровнях и пр.
> 
> Ну а собрание мирян - это собрание мирян. Не сангха. И уж никак не объект Прибежища. Если что-то не понравилось, то возражения перенаправляйте Гампопе.


нашёл место в Гампопе, на которое вы ссылаетесь:
"... Драгоценность Сангхи, которая двухчастна: Сангха обычных существ, являющейся сообществом из четырех полных монахов и более, и Благородная Сангха, являющаяся четырьмя парами, или восьмью высшими существами. ..."

на мой взгляд, это какое-то очень специфичекое определение сангхи, ритуальное, чтоли

----------


## Dondhup

В сутре на уровне Махаяны Сангха как объект Прибежища -это однозначно Архаты и Арья Бодхисаттвы, а не собрание практикующих. Об этом есть в частности в Ламриме Цонкапы.

Vadimko, подумайте сами  - среди буддиство встречаются разные люди, Вы готовы во всех них принимать Прибежище?

----------

Yoshka (06.03.2011), Алексей Л (22.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> среди буддиство встречаются разные люди, Вы готовы во всех них принимать Прибежище?


прибежище принимается в Благородной сангхе.
"Обычная" сангха - друзья и помощники на сути, люди с которыми делишь путь и вместе идёшь к просветлению.

----------

Дифо (06.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> прибежище принимается в Благородной сангхе.
> "Обычная" сангха - друзья и помощники на сути, люди с которыми делишь путь и вместе идёшь к просветлению.


Зачем вводить двусмысленность в понимание Сангхи? Ведь люди с которыми делишь путь, даже если они и помогают в чём-либо, не являются объектом Прибежища, в отличии от Сангхи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Yoshka

> В сутре на уровне Махаяны Сангха как объект Прибежища -это однозначно Архаты и Арья Бодхисаттвы, а не собрание практикующих. Об этом есть в частности в Ламриме Цонкапы.
> 
> Vadimko, подумайте сами  - среди буддиство встречаются разные люди, Вы готовы во всех них принимать Прибежище?



Хорошее уточнение, спасибо. А ссылку можно?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос форумчане: нет у меня тяги к групповым практикам в БЦ хоть тресни. Для меня это создает суету и отвлечение. Но Лама сказал в БЦ надо быть - и все толпами туда. По моему там больше народ тусуется. Общение это замечательно, но вот к медитации это имеет отдаленное отношение.


 :Smilie:  

Вы, драгоценный, задумайтесь, не рано ли Вам еще в пещере практиковать, если Вы не можете концентрировать свое внимание на практике среди публики, имеющей аналогичные цели? Я уж не говорю о рыночной площади :Cool:  Суета и отвлечение - от отсутствия навыка, от привычки к уединению. А много ли в жизни Вы можете позволить себе уединиться?

Когда человек обретает некоторую стабильность ума в одиночестве - ему надо идти в новые непривычные условия, чтобы научиться стабильной концентрации.

Вы совершенно спокойно можете уйти в пещеру тогда, когда Вам станет СОВЕРШЕННО ВСЕ РАВНО, где медитировать.

Вы бы, наоборот, обрадовались бы такого рода обстановке, как отличному тренажору, который Вас выводит из опривыченных удобных домашних уединенных условий. И пошли бы работать на собой туда, ГДЕ ВАМ ТРУДНЕЕ, вместо того, чтобы тяготиться совместными практиками.

Вы проанализируте вопрос, А ПОЧЕМУ ВАМ БОЛЬШЕ НРАВИТСЯ ДОМА? Ведь дело даже не в качествах сотоварищей по Дхарме, совместном молении и прочее. Подвох, скорее всего, таится В ВАС.

Любую привязанность к удобству практики надо расшатывать. Потому что чуть у Вас не будет подобных условий, все Ваши вроде бы накопленные в тишине навыки, съедут на нет. 

НО. Поначалу Вы должны ПОСТЕПЕННО привыкать к неприятному, постоянно размышляя о его природе. Тоесть, ходить изредка не совместные практики. Основное время практикуя дома. Затем надо участить такого рода походы, попутно делая что-то хорошее вашим товарищам, искренне. 

Можно любой поход в любое место наполнять смыслом и рассматривать, как неоценимые условия для практики.

Задача у буддиста стоит - стабильный ум, помешать стабильности которого не могут никакие отвлекающие факторы. Ну, а хороший буддист любую ситуацию умеет повернуть себе и другим на пользу :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Главное [в Сангхе]—святые личности241. Помня о
достоинствах Дхармы [и сознавая], что они должным
образом осуществляют ее, памятуйте, согласно ска-
занному в «Истинном своде Дхармы»:
«Сангха проповедует Дхарму; поступает согласно Дхар-
ме; размышляет о Дхарме; она—“поле” Дхармы; хранитель
Дхармы; она полагается на Дхарму; почитает Дхарму;
совершает деяния Дхармы; соблюдает Дхарму; Дхарму
практикует; она—совершенная; искренняя по характеру;
чистая по природе; истинно милосердная; сострадательная;
всегда отстраненная [от мирского]; всегда погруженная в
Дхарму; постоянно думающая о совершении благого и т.д.»"

241 ‘phags-pa (санскр.: арья). «Святой»—тот, кто достиг
третьей из пяти стадий совершенствования, стадии Видения—то
есть непосредственного восприятия Пустоты.

----------

Yoshka (06.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В сутре на уровне Махаяны Сангха как объект Прибежища -это однозначно Архаты и Арья Бодхисаттвы, а не собрание практикующих. Об этом есть в частности в Ламриме Цонкапы.
> 
> Vadimko, подумайте сами  - среди буддиство встречаются разные люди, Вы готовы во всех них принимать Прибежище?


На уровне Ваджраяны вроде те братья и сестры ваджрные вошедшие в одну мандалу считаются также Сангхой какого-то уровня. Об этом видимо Вадимко говорит.

----------

Vadimko (06.03.2011), Дифо (06.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Одиночная и коллективная практики ничем не отличаются друг от друга, - это всё один и тот же ум.


Хотя везде свет ригпы, некоторым людям больше подходит коллективная практика. Больше энтузиазма возникает. Также плюс коллективной практики в том что добродетели которые каждый накопил становятся всеобщими для тех кто практиковал вместе. Допустим читали мантру вместе 10 человек и каждый накопит добродетель 10ти человек. Если 10 человек прочитали мантру по 10 000 раз вместе то считается что каждый накопил добродетель прочтения мантры 100 000 раз.

----------

Аня Приходящая (06.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> На уровне Ваджраяны вроде те братья и сестры ваджрные вошедшие в одну мандалу считаются также Сангхой какого-то уровня. Об этом видимо Вадимко говорит.


подтверждаю, именно об этом я говорю.

Ваджраяна, так ваджраяна, насколько это возможно.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

индивидуальная практика, по моему глубокому убеждению, более эффективна, чем групповая (с) Лама Сонам Дордже. Источник: http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5 (в конце статьи).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Индивидуальная практика от нас неотъемлима :Smilie:  Поскольку наш ум всегда с нами - в коллективе или в одиночестве. Несомненно нужно и посидеть одному, и побыть на людях(любых). Они являются огромной помощью в расшатывании стереотипов и помогают тренировке ума. Если сидеть только дома в изоляции, - как только выйдешь на улицу, применять положения на практике не сможешь. Потому что именно разные ситуации помогают подготовиться, а не постоянная привычная.

Для начала обязательно полагается тихое место без отвлечений. Но то, с чем практикующий посидел, он должен пойти и попрактиковать снаружи.

----------

Ann Ginger (14.03.2011), Sam (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> индивидуальная практика, по моему глубокому убеждению, более эффективна, чем групповая (с) Лама Сонам Дордже. Источник: http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5 (в конце статьи).


Если бы это было так то цог проводили бы в одиночестве

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если бы это было так то цог проводили бы в одиночестве


Ну так и проводят  :Smilie:  Ганапуджа не обязательно проходит в коллективе.

----------


## Dondhup

Знаете я от нескольких Учителей ньингма и гелуг получал совсем другие наставления. Полноценный цог никогда в одиночестве не проводят.

----------


## Dron

неполноценного цога не бывает, потому что даки и дакини всегда рядом.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Знаете я от нескольких Учителей ньингма и гелуг получал совсем другие наставления. Полноценный цог никогда в одиночестве не проводят.


А я слышал от учителя Ньингма что можно и самому проводить  :Wink:  Видео-доказательство http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=68 - в части, где объясняется цог  Падмасамбхавы и  Ваджракилайи, не говоря уже о том что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче также не обязывает проводить цог коллективно.

----------


## Dondhup

Значит мы с Вами получали разные наставления от разных Учителей. Проводить самому можно но для  полноценного нужны йогины и йогини. Возможно к Вам приходят дакини во время цога , я ж в силу малых способностей так не умею.  В любом случае тема не для открытого форума.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Знаете я от нескольких Учителей ньингма и гелуг получал совсем другие наставления. Полноценный цог никогда в одиночестве не проводят.


Андрюш, ну ты сам-то как думаешь, если ты в трехлетнем ритрите, то самайи в одиночку чистить будешь или позовешь сотоварищей?  :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (14.03.2011), Asanga (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Значит мы с Вами получали разные наставления от разных Учителей. Проводить самому можно но для  полноценного нужны йогины и йогини. Возможно к Вам приходят дакини во время цога , я ж в силу малых способностей так не умею.  В любом случае тема не для открытого форума.


Ужыс. Как же ты практики делаешь? Или это такой психотренинг?  :Smilie:  То, что ты не видишь ток в розетке совершенно не значит, что его там нет. Хотя случается, конечно  :Frown:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я могу поделиться собственными впечатлениями, что когда на практику собираются (в числе остальных) несколько многолетних практиков с хорошими навыками и умениями, то это очень положительно действует на всю группу. Понятно, никто не должен сидеть и глазеть на внешнее, с критикой и рассматривать соседей и заниматься праздной болтовней. Мы собираемся вместе для конкретных занятий. Если все объединены общим начитыванием и визуализацией, например, Гуру-Йоги, то эффект бывает очень сильный, особенно, если есть лама, монахи и те, кто давно практикует. А когда есть много монахов - так вообще это особый климат. Думаю, также, что для новичков это исключительно полезно, и очень способствует их формированию.

Я сама пришла в такое место для практики в самом начале знакомства с буддизмом, и, думаю, это очень полезно для раскрытия внутреннего потенциала любого из нас. До и после совместной практики есть время обсудить что-то, задать вопросы и выстроить отношения с другими людьми. Это место, где возникает импринтинг практики Дхармы и внутренняя подстройка. И энергии, и вера каждого из нас делают свой очень полезный вклад в общее дело. И общее моление усиливает процессы в нас. Мне самой это крайне помогло закалиться и выработать остов. Мне были очень важны старшие товарищи, и они очень много для меня сделали и во многом поддержали. Это конкретная работа над собой. Ни один новичок сам по себе не создаст себе таких условий для практики. То, что он получил во время редких встреч с Учителем, закрепляется именно так.

ПРАКТИКИ БЫВАЮТ РАЗНОГО ПЛАНА. Ну, и также есть ежедневная внутренняя работа каждого из нас над собой. Желательно, чтобы она вообще не прерывалась ни на минуту, где бы ни были и чтобы мы ни делали.

----------

Ann Ginger (14.03.2011), Sam (14.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрюш, ну ты сам-то как думаешь, если ты в трехлетнем ритрите, то самайи в одиночку чистить будешь или позовешь сотоварищей?


Господа, у меня такое ощущение складывается что те буддисты что на БФ и те которые меня в реале окружают с разных планет. Даже по элементарным вопросам не найти понимания. Я еще слабоумием не страдаю и наставления Учителей по обсуждаемому вопросу помню хорошо.

Жаль что нет закрытого для доступа в том числе и на просмотр  раздела по Ваджраяне. Напишу в личку.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Господа, у меня такое ощущение складывается что те буддисты что на БФ и те которые меня в реале окружают с разных планет. Даже по элементарным вопросам не найти понимания.


Ага. Именно по этому ЧННР говорит о том, что некоторые вещи не стоит обсуждать с представителями других школ, в которых на них несколько другой взгляд.  :Smilie:  Ибо подеремся, а это нехорошо.  :Smilie:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (13.03.2011), Vadimko (13.03.2011), Дифо (27.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я не думаю что ДO - это уже другая школа  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Господа, ну вы чего, в самом деле  :Smilie: 
Конечно же, хорошо сделать цог со своими ваджрными братьями/сестрами.
И увидеть их приятно, и подношения готовить проще... Ну и вообще, это же *пир*, в конце концов.
И *не* ходить на цог из гордости или чего-то в этом роде - наверное не очень хорошо. Значит, что-то не в порядке.
Но если нет возможности - ну значит надо прочитать самому. Можно ведь быть в ритрите, в дороге, в КПЗ... :Smilie: 
Странно ведь предполагать, что Будды и Йидамы скажут - "да ну, чо то он один, неавантажно как-то подносит. Ну его."  :Wink: 
Мы подносим лучшее из возможного для нас на данный момент. Вот и вся идея, ИМХО.
Конечно же, поднести гармоничные отношения и сотрудничество группы практикующих - дополнительный бонус.
А не выходит - так не выходит. Посуда у нас тоже, как правило, не золотая (и не костяная) - хотя может это и лучше было бы.

----------

Dondhup (13.03.2011), Lion Miller (13.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> Господа, у меня такое ощущение складывается что те буддисты что на БФ и те которые меня в реале окружают с разных планет. Даже по элементарным вопросам не найти понимания. Я еще слабоумием не страдаю и наставления Учителей по обсуждаемому вопросу помню хорошо.
> 
> Жаль что нет закрытого для доступа в том числе и на просмотр  раздела по Ваджраяне. Напишу в личку.


Проводят Цог и в одиночку, известные мне гелугпинские учителя в этом никакой проблемы не видят. Про многолетние ритриты Андрей тебе правильно намекнули.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, Дондуб вполне имеет право делать то, что считает полезным.  Он вполне может слышать в словах Учителя то, что слышит. Думаю, его, если что, те же Учителя поправят :Smilie: Его точку зрения можно принимать, а можно не принимать.  Для многих тибетцев и подводимых необходимо проводить коллективное подношение. Иначе они и не мыслят. Да и сами тибетские Учителя, если есть возможность, проводят ритуалы с подводимыми совместно. И для многих из нас это нормально. Это не значит, что когда нет такой возможности, эти подводимые не довольствуются теми условиями, которые есть.

Я на новый год разговаривала с одной тибеткой среднего возраста про Дхасу. Большинство из тибетцев стремится к концу жизни вернуться туда жить, потому что для них немыслимо жить вдали от лам и вдали от определенного вида практики. Отношусь к этому с огромным пониманием и уважением. Ну, у Дондуба, видно, очень сильны тибетские корни.А мы будем делать то, что считаем важным и что нам советуют наши Учителя( как мы сами слышим) :Smilie:  Это, кстати. не вопрос школ, а вопрос восприятия каждого конкретного подводимого. Каждый исследует вопрос сам и берет на вооружение то, что считает правильным и полезным. Думаю, здравый смысл должен присутствовать с любом действии и надо помнить, ДЛЯ ЧЕГО оно.

Все внешнее служит одной цели - придти к правильному восприятию реальности. Все опоры создаются для такого результата. Можно всю жизнь старательно проводить ритуалы, но только этого недостаточно. Если восприятие не трансформируется в сторону мудрости, наверно надо задуматься, почему.

----------

Ann Ginger (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

*Геше Джампа Тинлей вопросы и ответы:*
В. Имеет ли смысл объединяться в группы для практики? 
О. Да, вы можете объединяться, но акцент делается на уединенной практике, так как такая практика успешнее, быстрее. 

В. Не являются ли помехи своего рода помощью в медитации? 
О. Нет, если много помех, то наша медитация на начальных уровнях нарушается легче. Это понятно из примера с огнем. Если маленькое пламя свечки мы вынесем на открытый воздух, а не оставим в комнате, то ветер мгновенно задует его. А сильное пламя, например, факел, ветер только раздувает. Так же и в медитации.

"Ш А М А Т Х А основы тибетской медитации" http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/shamatha.htm

Для себя выяснила на опыте, что медитация в коллективе уже не является для меня помехой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2011)

----------

